# Wifi using data card



## kejriwalrahul (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi!

I want to create a wifi network in my house and i presently have a reliance netconnect+ evdo usb data card. I was wondering if i could use this internet connection to create such a wifi. It would be preferred if a computer did not have to be kept on in order to sustain the network!

Please help! If you find such a solution please also tell me about the router model!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 19, 2012)

hi all 
i am also looking for tha same solution ...but im already having a netgear router but it is not having any usb port ...are there any usb to rj45 converters???


----------

